# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  ΛΙΠΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΝΕΟΣΣΩΝ & ΘΑΝΑΤΟΙ

## BirdCare

Καλησπέρα σς όλους,
Από πέρυσι έχει ξεκινήσει μία μάστιγα με νεοσσούς καναρινιών τα οποία βγάζουν ένα λίπωμα στην δεξιά πλευρά της κοιλιά ( όπως το κοιτάμε ), με αποτέλεσμα να πεθαίνουν μέχρι την 7η ημέρα της γέννησής τους. Ο αριθμός που πεθαίνουν είναι σημαντικός. Από ζευγάρι που έκανε τρεις γέννες ( 1η 4 μικρά, 2η 3 μικρά, 3η 3 μικρά ) επιβίωσε μόνο ένα πουλί. 
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι μικρόβιο είναι αυτό και πως το καταπολεμάμε???
Πέρυσι ήταν πιο αντιμετωπίσιμο..! Φέτος είναι ραγδαία η εξέλιξή του και σχεδόν δεν σώζεται κανένα μικρό...!
Έχω κυκλώσει το λίπωμα...!



Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

